# Naïve's "Vivaldi Edition"



## Notung

I was attracted to the project, but had no idea where to start in its already vast selection of recordings.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Itullian

They're all very good. Just pick a disc with an instrument you like highlighted and try one.
If you like the style try another.


----------



## Jokke

I hope they will sell the whole "Vivaldi"-edition in one lot, at an interesting price , when they're finally finished...


----------



## emiliojgr79

Hello. I am a devoted collectionist of this marvelous Vivaldi Edition. I asked the owners of the facebook page about a pair of doubts but I did not get an answer: First, about the volumes before number 7 and vol. number 9. They exists? Second: for which reason the lasts volumes have a repeated number? I did an excell sheet to put order in all the volumes, because I never found on internet the full information. Can you help me? Thank you.

My EXCEL: https://mega.nz/#!APgRlSCA


----------



## Josquin13

Notung,

You could start almost anywhere, as the musical standard of the Naive series is consistently high (from what I've heard). Although you might not want to begin with a heavy dose of Vivaldi's vocal & sacred music, before you've explored the instrumental music. I've enjoyed Alfredo Bernardini and Ensemble Zefiro's recordings myself, so that might be a good place to start, among the individual CDs. The following CD by Zefiro of Vivaldi Double Concertos is exceptional: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...orr&keywords=alfredo+bernardini+naive+vivaldi. (However, the new recording by Adrian Chandler & La Serenissima of Vivaldi's Double Concertos is also getting rave reviews--but I've not heard it myself: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-x2-D...r=1-1&keywords=adrian+chandler+double+vivaldi. Bernardini is a fine oboist, & his recording of Vivaldi's Wind & Oboe Concerti is another excellent place to begin: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Alfr...orr&keywords=alfredo+bernardini+naive+vivaldi.

With that said, there are a number of bargain Naive box sets that were issued several years ago. I suppose they'd be the best way to get the most number of CDs from the series for your money. Although some of the boxes may be OOP and pricey now, I'm not sure... hang on... Okay, I've just checked Amazon, and here's what I could find (although I should point out that I've been collecting the series on a per CD basis, so I don't know these sets, even if I do probably own some of their contents):

Vivaldi Violin Concertos--Volumes 1 & 2:
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Viol...&qid=1542528831&sr=1-7&keywords=naive+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Concertos-2-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=K0G037QY78P3XMHARKS9

The following box appears to be OOP and pricey--unless you're downloading, in which case it's a bargain at $7.99--although I don't know if its a reissue of either of the two box sets that I've linked above (if interested, you'll need to do a more extensive search on your own, to see the contents of each set, to make sure you're not duplicating anything):https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=K0G037QY78P3XMHARKS9

Vivaldi's "Vocal Music": https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Voic..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=K0G037QY78P3XMHARKS9

Vivaldi's "Sacred Music"--again, I don't know if the following link is a reissue of the above "Vocal Music" set or not--so you'll need to check and compare the contents: https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Sacr..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=308QJ0EYKPQQA7P3R1DC

However, as I mentioned, other than Vivaldi's famous Gloria, I wouldn't overly recommend starting with his vocal music. My guess is that you'll probably enjoy one of the instrumental box sets or CDs more, at least to begin with (unless you're a singer? or especially enjoy Baroque vocal music, apart from Handel & J.S. Bach).

As for other recommendable ensembles in the Naive series, I'd suggest that you look into the recordings of Ottavio Dantone & Accademia Bizantina (I've especially enjoyed their L'Estro Armonico, Op. 3 set, which is on another label--the "Arts" label: 



), and the recordings of Fabio Biondi and L'Europa Galante (another excellent Op. 3 set), who likewise originally made their stellar reputation in Vivaldi on another label--Virgin Records (now Erato): https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-dell..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=K0G037QY78P3XMHARKS9.

Il Pomo d'oro, led by Riccardo Minasi is another excellent group in the Naive series, but again, the following CD may be included in one of the several bargain Violin Concerti box sets that I've linked above, so you'll have to check the contents (as Vivaldi composed many violin concerti): https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=K0G037QY78P3XMHARKS9

I'd also recommend any Vivaldi recordings from Italian violinists Enrico Onofri and Enrico Casazza.

If you're willing to look outside of the Naive series, I'd strongly recommend violinist Giuliano Carmignola's Divox Antiqua label Vivaldi recordings with Sonatori de la Gioiosa Marca, as I tend to prefer them to Carmignola's later Sony recordings (which are excellent too). The Divox sound quality is also first rate:

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Quat...0296&sr=1-2&keywords=carmignola+vivaldi+divox
https://www.amazon.com/humane-passi...0296&sr=1-1&keywords=carmignola+vivaldi+divox
https://www.amazon.com/Concerti-Sol...0296&sr=1-3&keywords=carmignola+vivaldi+divox

You might also want to look into the extensive box set of Vivaldi recordings from Federico Guglielmo and L'Arte dell'Arco on Brilliant, which I've not heard, but some people like, and the individual Vivaldi recordings of Adrian Chandler and La Serenissima, which are first rate. Violinist Andrew Manze also has a good reputation in the music of Vivaldi.

Finally, I've enjoyed the following Vivaldi releases in recent years (though none of them are on Naive):

https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...531119&sr=1-1&keywords=amandine+beyer+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Corelli-Viol...sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=chiari+Banchini+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Stab...sr=1-2-fkmr1&keywords=chiari+Banchini+vivaldi
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Conc...1275&sr=8-1&keywords=Banchini+vivaldi+zig+zag
https://www.amazon.com/Antonio-Luci...-fkmr0&keywords=javier+vivaldi+violin+sonatas
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Cell...-1-fkmr0&keywords=roel+dieltens+vivaldi+cello
https://www.amazon.com/Vivaldi-Fren...74829&sr=1-1&keywords=adrian+chandler+vivaldi

Hope that helps, and that I've not confused you too much (obviously you won't be getting to all these recordings at once, but over time, if the spirit moves you, and any of these recordings interests you after sampling them & reading various reviews).


----------

